# Snake identification



## matty-jungle (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys I was bush walking near campbelltown south west of sydney today. And I come across a small brown snake about 40cm long and had pale yellow markings under it's eyes and towards his neck. Just wondering if anyone could tell me what it was. Sorry I don't have a photo. Thanks


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 26, 2013)

One possible snake in my opinion could be yellow faced whip snake.


----------



## matty-jungle (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, but then I started thinking it could have been a marsh snake


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 26, 2013)

Did it have big googly eyes with a bit of yellow around them or normal looking eyes with yellowish/whitish lines going back from them?


----------



## longqi (Apr 26, 2013)

Marsh snakes are usually a lot heavier in the body and with a much thicker tail than whips


----------



## matty-jungle (Apr 26, 2013)

It had normal eyes, with the white/yellow lines coming back from them. It wasn't aggressive at all either


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds more like a marsh snake but without a pic it's only a guess. I'm no expert on I.D's either.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 26, 2013)

matty-jungle said:


> It had normal eyes, with the white/yellow lines coming back from them. It wasn't aggressive at all either



Was it a single unbroken line or two very close together?

Based on your description these are my top 3 guesses:

Marsh Snake _Hemiaspis signata_
Marsh snake (Hemiaspis signata) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au

Yellow-faced Whip Snake: _Demansia psammophis_
Yellow-faced whipsnake (Demansia psammophis) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au

Cacophis Species:
AROD > Reptiles / Squamata / Elapidae / Cacophis | AROD.com.au


----------



## matty-jungle (Apr 26, 2013)

By looking at them photos, I would say it was a marsh snake only being because I didn't notice the larger googly eyes. And I didn't get the best look at it. Either way it was great seeing such an awesome creature in the wild. Snakes are amazing


----------



## saintanger (Apr 26, 2013)

i removed a marsh snake from a property in that area recently and released it back to the bush close by. they are apparently common in that area.


----------

